# probleme Airport et mot de passe



## Janusse (5 Juillet 2007)

Je suis sur Mac OS X et je n'arrive jamais à me connecter en wifi si la connexion est sécurisé (alors que bien entendu j'ai les mots de passe) la seule qui marchait c'était celle que j'avais configuré lorsque j'ai eu mon mac le premier jour.

On m'a dit que certaines personnes avaient deja eu ce probleme et qu'il fallait juste connaitre le truc
enfin j'ai tripoté tout ce que j'ai pu trouver en paramètre internet et rien n'y a fait.

est ce que je vous avez une idée de comment faire ?


(je sais que ca se fait pas de demander d'avoir une reponse rapidement mais là je suis à l'étranger et j'ai vraiment besoin d'avoir une connexion sur mon mac rapidement   )


----------



## pierre22 (5 Juillet 2007)

Je ne suis pas sur de vous donner la bonne solution, mais d'autre et moi même ont vécu ce genre de problème.

*Solution:*
Dans Application ouvrir connexion Internet sélectionner air port  dans le champ réseau choisir autre
Un panneau apparait dans nom de réseauclic sur triazngle noir et sélectionner ta connexion ex Wanadoo efa5
Dans le champ sécurité sans fil,  choisir clé héxadécimale, et non mot de passe wep
saisir voir mot de passe.

Cordialement


----------



## etienne-12 (4 Mai 2009)

Je viens d'essayer, mais pas de changement !!!


----------

